# router table fence



## Haze5 (Dec 30, 2017)

going to build router table I have old delta fence would this work???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if you add a built out face and add DC...
look how regular RT fences are done...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't really think so. They have entirely different functions. Lots of posts here on making your own fence. Doesn't need to be fancy to do the job. Look up some of the commercial model fences to get an idea of what you want to build. I suggest you get a dust collection port to go on the back of the fence. A split fence face attached to the solid back fence (BB ply works great for the solid back). 

Here are several drawings and pictures of commercial and shop built fences. Pretty easy to make one. I do suggest you make it with a tall fence, about 6 inches for the occasional times you need to cut something vertical. I think it will be easier to build one from scratch than to try to repurpose to Delta fence. Just be very careful to get those 90 degree cuts dead on.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Doug Hazelton said:


> going to build router table I have old delta fence would this work???


Hey Doug and welcome. I like what Tom posted and if I were you I would build one like he posted. Of course you can buy you can always buy a fence. There are plenty out there for sale.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Doug and welcome. Router fences are designed with recesses in them because most of the time most of a router bit is behind the fence face. So as Stick said you would need to add layers onto any table saw fence to enable that.


----------

